# Mark Knopler/ Emmylou Harris



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Is anyone one else enjoying this new CD ??? I'm really digging it. I have to see them when they come to Toronto.

cheers
pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Is anyone one else enjoying this new CD ??? I'm really digging it. I have to see them when they come to Toronto.
> cheers
> pete


...that's this coming monday night. i go to concerts about once every hundred years, but my girlfriend nabbed us a couple of seats right in front, the day the went on sale. of course, i haven't told her yet that i'm leaving her for emmylou.

damn...we still haven't listened to the cd!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...that's this coming monday night. i go to concerts about once every hundred years, but my girlfriend nabbed us a couple of seats right in front, the day the went on sale. of course, i haven't told her yet that i'm leaving her for emmylou.
> 
> damn...we still haven't listened to the cd!



No you don't. Me first. Emmylou !!!! Have you seen her in the Neil Young film ??? FANTASTIC !!!!
I havent got tickets yet but I will. I get them from a "legal" scalper. usually in the first few rows. See you there.
Spin that Cd doctor.....you'll love it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> No you don't. Me first. Emmylou !!!! Have you seen her in the Neil Young film ??? FANTASTIC !!!!
> I havent got tickets yet but I will. I get them from a "legal" scalper. usually in the first few rows. See you there.
> Spin that Cd doctor.....you'll love it.


...lets try and hook up. hmmmm...i'll be with a girl with lots of blonde curly locks. i'll try and find out the seat/row numbers.

-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't had a chance yet to pick this cd up but have every intention of it asap. My friend Roxanne is flying out to Michigan to see them in concert! Does anyone know where I'd find their tour schedule? If they are coming my way, I definitely need to go.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ahhh, never mind, I found it here:
http://www.mark-knopfler.co.uk/content/view/13/29/
Looks like they're not coming out my way.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Earlier this week I was sick at home...too incapacitated to even lift a guitar! Instead I surfed a bunch of youtube videos. There is some great vintage Dire Straits/Mark Knopfler stuff, with some interviews where he talks about his technique. I was a huge fan during my college days, and I always wondered how he did what he did...from his comments I don't imagine I will pick it up anytime soon. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Csgwxfa1Ksw&search=emmylou harris mark knopfler

I found this track with Emmylou Harris accompanying Iris Dement quite compelling...she is a wonderful harmony singer.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FikZwgj89HI&search=john prine


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...there is a mark knopfler live performance dvd available. filmed in paris, i think. astounding. many guests, including sonny landreth, the chieftains..

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the show was awesome!

anyone know what model volume pedal knopfler uses?

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I couldn't go. I was working....DAMN !!!!!

Pete


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

looked like the ernie ball volume pedal when I saw him last year. The cd was really pretty good, but I am a knopfler fan, not big on emmylou.

heart of gold was also outstanding, serious goodness. Emmylou did look like skeletor though. she has sort of a hot old lady vibe, but again her face is so drawn that I am put off


----------



## Ozi1 (May 19, 2006)

*Who?*

Ozi1

(he he he)


----------

